# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering What are the protection given to the alternator

## mohana24

Protection of alternator

----------


## mohana24

Details required about distance protection

----------


## sandeep.vishnoi

protection given to alternator
under speed or locked rotor protection
overcurrent
overfluxing
loss of excitation
earth fault
distsnce
differential 
under frequency
overfrequency

----------


## Mohamed saad

also in addition to the privious points:

Reverse power protection 
pluse the primemover protection ( mechanical protection like vibration-temprature-......
under voltage
excitation system protection like (over and under limites)

----------

